# Ping color code, do it yourself?



## rptut

If I have the angle changed on my Pings by a local store, is there any way to change the color code myself? I know it will probably void the warranty or whatever, and I know I could just get some standard paint. What I'm wondering is if anyone knows of specific paint, or a process... or some sort of kit that will allow me to change it. I'm not trying to resell them or anything, it's just for my own satisfaction and I don't want to wait 4-8 weeks to ship them off to Ping to do them (plus I've had a bad experience shipping off clubs).

Thanks for any advice.

RT


----------



## Golfbum

rptut said:


> If I have the angle changed on my Pings by a local store, is there any way to change the color code myself? I know it will probably void the warranty or whatever, and I know I could just get some standard paint. What I'm wondering is if anyone knows of specific paint, or a process... or some sort of kit that will allow me to change it. I'm not trying to resell them or anything, it's just for my own satisfaction and I don't want to wait 4-8 weeks to ship them off to Ping to do them (plus I've had a bad experience shipping off clubs).
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> RT


First go to the PING Website to find out which color you now need. This depends on what lie angle you had those irons changed to.

Next go buy that color of paint, Testers Model Paint will work just fine. Air dry paint, use the small brush that comes with the little bottle of paint. Do each iron, let them dry and you are done. Simple process.

I repaint metal woods all the time. The process I gave you will work just fine for what you are doing.


----------



## PowerPenguin

I used Humbrol Hobby Paint to change the dots from black to green on my i5s. They are still 2* up, but I think black looks better. 

Click on the link in my sig for pics.


----------

